
R7RS Considered Unifier of Previous Standards (2015) [pdf] - networked
http://andykeep.com/SchemeWorkshop2015/papers/sfpw1-2015-clinger.pdf
======
erikj
What's the general state of the Scheme community? I'm getting the impression
that after the backlash against R6RS and R7RS most people moved on to Racket,
Clojure, or Common Lisp.

~~~
SwellJoe
Isn't Racket Scheme? They have an R6RS language for Racket
([http://docs.racket-
lang.org/r6rs/Using_R6RS_with_DrRacket.ht...](http://docs.racket-
lang.org/r6rs/Using_R6RS_with_DrRacket.html)).

I don't see how that's "moving on" if it's still Scheme.

~~~
erikj
No, Racket is a separate language, though it grew out of a Scheme
implementation (PLT Scheme) and still includes its predecessor.

~~~
brlewis
Yes, but I think it continues in the general spirit of Scheme, despite things
like immutable cons cells that make it not fully backward-compatible.

~~~
erikj
Well, you can say that Scheme continues in the general spirit of MACLISP, yet
we separate them.

